# Who's going to the NAE (NAtional Amphibian Expo)?



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Who's attending the National Amphibian Expo (NAE) in August?

The National Amphibian Expo (NAE) will be held in Indianapolis, IN on Saturday, August 9th at Butler University - Atherton Student Union. Doors will at 9:00 a.m. EST and the event runs until 4:00 p.m. EST.

The National Amphibian Expo (NAE) is a biennial event with a primary focus on advancing scientific understanding and promoting innovative captive husbandry standards for tropical and temperate amphibian species. This event will promote professionals and hobbyists alike discussing and sharing knowledge and experience and will foster innovation in captive breeding and captive husbandry of amphibians. A show and sale of captive born amphibians, tropical plants, and supplies for captive care will be this events centerpeice.

The currently registered vendors are Josh's Frogs, Glass Box Tropicals, Black Jungle Terrarium Supply, Rainforest Junky's, FlyMeat.com, PoisonFrogs.net, and Coco Hut Dart Frogs. More vendors to come. ZooMed is the official sponsor.

All proceeds from vendor table sales, silent auction, and raffle will benefit Amphibian Ark.

Here's the DB thread... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/mi...bian-expo-nae-august-9-2014-indianapolis.html
Website... Home | NAE
Facebook... https://www.facebook.com/NAExpo



-Chris


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Obviously Ill be there... with all sorts of supplies, frogs and of course PLANTS! If you know you will be looking for something special, feel free to let me know, I am more than glad to propagate to order!


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris for starting the thread! You totally beat me to it today!! 

If anybody has any specific questions about the show or anything you'd like to see/presentation ideas/etc etc, feel free to contact myself or Dan Madgan (widmad27). Thanks all!


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I will be there, can't wait, NARBC Tinley this month and NAE this summer, hoping to talk the wife into another build, or 2, 3 . . . .


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ill be there with Michael Novy at the Rainforest Junkys table.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Whoever goes make sure you take lots of pictures of the tables/venue/frogs! I tried my best at frog day in nyc for those who couldn't attend lol


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Whoever goes make sure you take lots of pictures of the tables/venue/frogs! I tried my best at frog day in nyc for those who couldn't attend lol


We will take TON of photos to make everyone that didn't come super jealous 

I'll have my point and shoot with me though!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you have a amazing amphibian photos? Submit your best Amphibian Photo for a chance to win some great prizes.

Winners will receive gift cards from the following vendors:

1st Place Winner: $100 Black Jungle Gift Card
2nd Place Winner: $75 Josh's Frogs Gift Card
3rd Place Winner: $50 Flymeat.com Gift Card

To enter send a high quality amphibian photo along with your full name and address to [email protected]. Voting will occur the day of the event by the attendees. Must be present to accept your prize.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Another vendor added! 

"The National Amphibian Expo (NAE) would like to proudly announce that Weird & Wonderful Morphs will be vending at the 2014 expo. They will be representing a unique niche yet to be represented at the expo, captive breed salamanders and newts. One is likely to see Fire Salamanders, Spanish Ribber Newts, Kaiser's Spotted Newts, Axolotls, and more."


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Another new vendor! 

"The National Amphibian Expo (NAE) would like to proudly announce that Tropiflora (https://tropiflora.com/) will be vending at the 2014 expo."


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright, this event is just around the corner! I hope to see and meet some new people from Dendroboard. Gonna be a great event. Who's going?!


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will see you there if I can talk my wife into going. It falls at the tail end of our vacation.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds great! I hope you can make it over!


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

I will be there with Buckeye Dart Frogs! I'm bringing Dart Frogs and Supplies.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

From my understanding, there's just a few spots left available and just about 10 days left to register if you're interested in vending! Expo is August 9th!

From the NAE page-
"On July 1st, vendor registration for the National Amphibian Expo will end...If you would like to vend and haven't gotten around to registering, now is your time. 

Register Here: Registration | NAE

Vendor Terms and Conditions: http://goo.gl/D6kpf8

Hope to see you there!"


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

I won't be vending. I may be buying. Depends on the thumbs and pums I find. Hopefully something I don't have. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I will be bringing my largest selection of thumbnails for sale to date. I have a ton to sell. I'll have a dozen or so CB pumilio for sale as well. I am really looking forward to this show.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I will be vending, not sure what dart frogs I am bring. Hopefully some surprises in PDF's and some sweet non dart frog amphibians.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it too soon to post a list of what we are bringing? 

I am formulating a list and it will probably be my largest selection to date. I know I say that every time but I am telling the truth. Haha


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Might be a bit pre-mature, but what the heck eh? I'd love to see what you are bringing. I may have a few, but more bugs than frogs!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I have a lot of stuff and I definitely know what's going. Here is a rough list:

Ranitomeya:
-Varadero
-Vanzolinii
-Highland Variabilis
-Southern Variabilis
-Chazuta
-Intermedius
-Banded Imitators 
-Benedicta "Shucushuyacu"
-Sirensis "Panguana"
-Arena Blanca amazonica
-Iquitos Amazonica
-Uakarii
-Reticulata (only for experienced froggers)
-Fantastica "Lowland"
-Fantastica "Caynarachi"
-Fantastica "Copperhead"
-Fantastica "White Banded"
-Summersi (pending)
-Tarapoto
-Flavovittata (a couple)

Oophaga:
-Cristobal subadults (8 total maybe, one calling male so far)
-Female El dorado (3)
-El dorado juvies (2)
-Blue Jeans Juvie
-Escudo subadults (2)

That is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great list and holy Fantastica!!! You'll have to shoot me a message about the Reticulata if you have a possible/proven female. I might be in need of one if another deal doesn't pan out soon!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Double post:

I will be vending with Coco Hut Dart Frogs and will have (will have a more updated list later)

R. Imitator 'Varadero'
R. Sirensis 'Green'
D. Leucomela 'Fine spotted' (few)
Young R. Fantastica 'copperhead' (will be debating on bringing and would only go to experienced froggers)

Pink Springtails
Purple Isopods
Grey Isopods


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

2 weeks until NAE!!!


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Lookin forward to it !!!!!


----------



## SteppingStones (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm going! Although I'm new to the dart frog scene, I'm definitely looking to pick up some plants and maybe a few frogs. I look forward to meeting any of you guys there!


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got my "kitchen pass"! (thanks Erin- farmgirley14)

Now I just need to avoid getting drafted for overtime at work...

Anyone driving down from Chicago starting out around 7-8am? After working 1/2 the night and driving the other half, I may need an accomplice.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

*A little tease from my table...*


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is what I am bringing.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...-list-national-amphibian-expo-august-9th.html


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be buying, definitely looking for a fire salamander...


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll be vending...less than a week away!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really looking forward to the show and meeting some new faces!


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Brian317 said:


> Really looking forward to the show and meeting some new faces!



Well you'll be seein mine, that's for sure !!


----------



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking forward to this show. Was wondering if anyone would be drilling any tanks there. I need two tanks drilled.
Thanks
Nic


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been to a lot I shows and never seen anyone drill tanks. What size hole do you need? Where do you want it side or bottom?


----------



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

Didnt know if peiple did or not. Making two 10g verts. So it would be the side. Just need it for drainage. I was thinking 3/4.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

4 days away... any last minute requests for things to bring? 
Some tips for shoppers:
Pre-arranged sales are nice
Make one quick pass through all the vendors to see what's available
Bring cash-- many vendors do not accept credit cards and nearby ATMs tend t orun out of cash.


----------



## kiyitec (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG! Scratch my name off the list. I'll be babysitting a 4,000 ton press while you guys are babysitting amphibs... sooo not fair!
Guess it's time to redouble my efforts to find a job in southland Chicago!!!


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow your only a day away!
Can't wait to see what you wonderful people have to offer. Always look foward to meet the others that keep these fantastic animals. While I love the mixed shows, this one is all bout us !


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Will anyone have a female Brazilian yellowhead? If so, I would like to purchase but am not attending, however I can have someone pick it up there for me. Please PM me if you can help.


----------

